# Apron clutch usage?



## jduncan (Oct 31, 2012)

The clutch on my 13" works normally to drive the saddle on the leadscrew.  When I shift it to drive the crossslide, the gear turns immediately, without engauging the clutch.  Is this normal?  I guess my question is, does the clutch on the apron control the saddle movement AND the crossslide movement?


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes the clutch operates both,Neither should work if the clutch isn't engaged.
Paul


----------

